
Ask HN: Where are the 'good' conversations happening about Covid-19? - sunsetMurk
Where online are there productive &amp; intelligent conversations happening about 2019 Novel Coronavirus (COVID-19)?<p>I have found myself digging through HN comments for some of the smarter commentary on the topic. Is this my best bet right now?<p>I&#x27;m having a hard time talking in-depth among my network of friends&#x2F;family&#x2F;colleagues since there are so many potentially polarizing topics, misinformation. I&#x27;m looking for places where people are talking about fact&#x2F;knowledge&#x2F;data-driven opinions and conclusions on all of this...<p>There&#x27;s obviously so many questions, and unknowns, but can we collect links to places where good conversations about &#x27;all of this&#x27; are happening so we can all dive in and learn and start forming some evidence-based opinions?
======
nisa
I'm looking daily at
[https://www.reddit.com/r/COVID19/](https://www.reddit.com/r/COVID19/) \- it's
well moderated and current papers and preprints are discussed. There are also
often detailled comments explaining why a certain paper might be wrong or
interesting. My take-away from reading there for a while is that it's
complicated and reading publications and pre-prints is is an art that should
not be taken lightly.

------
giraj
There is a lot of discussion concerning COVID-19 over at LessWrong that might
fit your bill:
[https://www.lesswrong.com/tag/coronavirus](https://www.lesswrong.com/tag/coronavirus)

~~~
sunsetMurk
Cool site! new to me. Gonna check it out. Thanks

------
kleer001
I'm liking the live casts from Bret and Heath over at:

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCi5N_uAqApEUIlg32QzkPlg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCi5N_uAqApEUIlg32QzkPlg)

------
daly
This Week in Virology:
[https://www.microbe.tv/twiv/](https://www.microbe.tv/twiv/)

------
Tainnor
My experience over the last couple of days is: not here on HN.

The amount of misinformation and/or blatant disregard for human lives I've
seen on this site is staggering. Maybe it comes from most people here not
being at-risk, but I am still very disappointed.

------
buboard
/r/covid19 and on twitter

